# So it looks like Howard Jones has been a very naughty boy!



## Triple-J (Mar 7, 2010)

As most of you already know Howard Jones stepped down from the current K.S.E. tour due to "personal reasons" recently it's been subject to a lot of internet rumour but last night I spotted this posting on ThePRP I know it's stupid but I laughed so hard at it I had to post it here......

"Rumors have been running rampant for weeks now regarding the reason why *Killswitch Engage* frontman *Howard Jones* stepped down from the band during the bands current headlining tour. *ThePRP* has now exclusively learned that *Jones* temporarily stepped down from his position as a result of allegedly getting pornstar *Allie Foster* pregnant.
To date *Foster*s claims have not been verified publicly by the band themselves. However, the situation looks to have since taken a turn for the worse with *Foster* posting the following statement on her official Twitter page:*Howard Jones* of *Killswitch engage*, meet *TMZ* and your bitter baby momma coming with sweet sweet fuckin revenge you dirtbag.​*Foster* also posted a photo of her baby bump of what is alleged to be *Jones* child here. Meanwhile, further postings on *Foster*s Twitter account have shed more light on the situation with *Foster* alleging that she is 4 months pregnant with *Jones* child. Amongst some other disparaging remarks directed towards *Jones*, she also revealed that *Jones* has been insisting on her having an abortion."

At first I thought it was some kind of joke but I checked the twitter links and pics and the postings are all there so I guess there's some truth to this so I'm now looking forward to a Jerry Springer K.S.E special episode.
I have to admit that I almost feel sorry for Howard though cause after reading the posts she comes across as a total bitch and I've no idea why she's being such an asshole about it maybe she's just bitter that it's not Jesse's!  ​
​


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 7, 2010)

She's not married or anything right?


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 7, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> I have to admit that I almost feel sorry for Howard though cause after reading the posts she comes across as a total bitch and I've no idea why she's being such an asshole about it maybe she's just bitter that it's not Jesse's!
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]



 This brings up a good point: how pathetic of a star-fucker is this chick? She bangs the (vastly inferior) replacement singer in a band who is way past their height of prominence and gets pregnant, and now she's ranting about how she's going to ruin the guy's life.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 7, 2010)

She isn't married but I'm not sure about Howard as he keeps his personal life quite guarded it's funny that it's happened to him really as Howard comes across as the type to sit down with a book and a mug of cocoa after a gig not go getting wasted and hooking up with pornstars which is more Alexi Laiho's territory tbh.


----------



## Fred (Mar 7, 2010)

37 minutes ago: "I DID NOT POST ANY OF THAT MY ACCOUNT HAS BEEN HACKED. THERE WILL BE NO FURTHER POSTS UNTIL I GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS."


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 7, 2010)

wow...she is...not attractive.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 7, 2010)

Fred said:


> 37 minutes ago: "I DID NOT POST ANY OF THAT MY ACCOUNT HAS BEEN HACKED. THERE WILL BE NO FURTHER POSTS UNTIL I GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS."



I've just seen that and I don't buy it I reckon she's now trying to deny things and cover her tracks cause Howard rang her and threatened to send Adam D. round to her house to punch her in the ovaries.


----------



## Fzau (Mar 7, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> I've just seen that and I don't buy it I reckon she's now trying to deny things and cover her tracks cause Howard rang her and threatened to send Adam D. round to her house to punch her in the ovaries.


 
Woohoo go Adam D.!! 

It could be possible though, I have no idea.
If it's a set-up it's a damn good one 
If it's not, Howard has been a bad boy


----------



## S-O (Mar 7, 2010)

Googled Allie Foster, do not want.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 7, 2010)

Fred said:


> 37 minutes ago: "I DID NOT POST ANY OF THAT MY ACCOUNT HAS BEEN HACKED. THERE WILL BE NO FURTHER POSTS UNTIL I GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS."



Ah, the old "someone hacked my twitter account" trick. 

Now that it's mentioned, I did recall reading a front-page article on the New York Times about a band of ruthless hackers getting into Twitter accounts, adding photos of baby bumps, and then writing accusations of impregnation by 3rd-tier frontmen of 2nd-tier metal bands.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2010)

Beat me to it.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 7, 2010)

Howard is a good guy, he's from Columbus and grew up with a lot of my best friends. He is married, but I know that on tour they frequent a lot of strip clubs and shit like that. I'm not justifying adultery, but when you're on tour and you have chicks around you constantly, sometimes shit happens. I just find it disgusting that this chick is pulling this shit on him. If she got knocked up by some other porn star, or some random guy at a strip club, that baby would be long gone. Way to be a whore trying to ruin the guys life, if she cared about the baby, she would have handled the shit delicately.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 7, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> Howard is a good guy, he's from Columbus and grew up with a lot of my best friends. He is married, but I know that on tour they frequent a lot of strip clubs and shit like that. I'm not justifying adultery, but when you're on tour and you have chicks around you constantly, sometimes shit happens. I just find it disgusting that this chick is pulling this shit on him. If she got knocked up by some other porn star, or some random guy at a strip club, that baby would be long gone. *Way to be a whore trying to ruin the guys life, if she cared about the baby, she would have handled the shit delicately.*



You can't solely blame her for it... wtf, he brought this onto his self. It's kinda hard to feel bad for a guy that cheated on his wife with some skank pornstar. If it was Jenna Haze or Sasha Grey? Congratulations!! But nope, it's one of the ones where you have to wonder who the hell found this crackhead prostitute turned pornstar and bothered to pay them at all.

First off... should've used a condom. He put his own wife at risk there as well his himself. Secondly! And I think most importantly... if you're not wrapping it up, then there is an easy technique/trick to banging a pornstar which happens when you're almost finished. It's called the money shot and it certainly drops the chance of pregnancy quite a bit. 

btw, shit doesn't just happen;you don't slip on a banana peel and fall into vagoo. He should be responsible for his own actions...


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 7, 2010)

cyril v said:


> if you're not wrapping it up, then there is an easy technique/trick to banging a pornstar which happens when you're almost finished. It's called the money shot and it certainly drops the chance of pregnancy quite a bit.



Sounds to me like either a) you haven't had sex before or b) you might be in need of some sex education!  Pulling out is absolutely *NOT* an effective form of contraception.... science trumps your urban legend!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 7, 2010)

I know that he should be responsible for his actions. I'm just saying, that she should have tried to be an adult about him instead of posting all over the internet about him being some shitbag. And like I said, I'm not justifying adultery, but when you're on tour for 9 months out of the year away from your family, sometimes your temptations get the best of you. He clearly knew what he was doing, and he made the wrong decision, but it's something he could have worked out with his wife, there's counseling for that kind of thing. It just makes the whole situation a lot more difficult when you have somebody going crazy talking about ruining somebodies life, acting like a 15 year old high school drama queen.

And let me state again that I'm NOT justifying at all what he did, not in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Fzau (Mar 7, 2010)

cyril v said:


> You can't solely blame her for it... wtf, he brought this onto his self. It's kinda hard to feel bad for a guy that cheated on his wife with some skank pornstar. If it was Jenna Haze or Sasha Grey? Congratulations!! But nope, it's one of the ones where you have to wonder who the hell found this crackhead prostitute turned pornstar and bothered to pay them at all.
> 
> First off... should've used a condom. He put his own wife at risk there as well his himself.
> 
> btw, shit doesn't just happen;you don't slip on a banana peel and fall into vagoo. He should be responsible for his own actions...


 
Amen to all of that 



HighGain510 said:


> Sounds to me like either a) you haven't had sex before or b) you might be in need of some sex education!  Pulling out is absolutely *NOT* an effective form of contraception.... science trumps your urban legend!


 
And amen to that good sir 
It does not reduce chances of pregnancy AT ALL 
I hope you didn't use this method before, otherwise expect some babies

Btw, aren't pornstars supposed to be well informed about contraception? 
Ah well.. probably a crack whore


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 7, 2010)

All I shall say is I hope he was really REALLY drunk to have gone after that instead of all the fine ass that was most likely available to him...


----------



## cyril v (Mar 7, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Sounds to me like either a) you haven't had sex before or b) you might be in need of some sex education!  Pulling out is absolutely *NOT* an effective form of contraception.... science trumps your urban legend!



No, but seriously.. lets see some links actually since you think you know everything. If anything most modern research has shown that it's at least 95% effective if done correctly. Now, I'm not sure if you've had sex before, but even the slightest bit of cognitive swagger tells exactly why this should be common sense. 

I mean, if you want to be a dick about it, at least provide a link to some of your scientific research you've seen to back up your statement, because I can certainly find relevant links myself. 



Fzau said:


> And amen to that good sir
> It does not reduce chances of pregnancy AT ALL
> I hope you didn't use this method before, otherwise expect some babies



I don't use the method myself, but all the data I've seen on the topic concludes the opposite. Feel free to enlighten me..


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, here's 3 links that say the girl can get pregnant.

Pulling out before ejaculation doesn't stop you getting pregnant - Men and sex: their little secrets... - soFeminine.co.uk

WikiAnswers - What are the chances of getting pregnant from 'pre-ejaculatory fluid'

Can you get pregnant using the "pull-out" method on your day of ovulation? I did feel a drop get on me.? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 7, 2010)

Withdrawal (Pull Out Method) - Planned Parenthood

According to planned parenthood, pulling out is an effective method.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> Withdrawal (Pull Out Method) - Planned Parenthood
> 
> According to planned parenthood, pulling out is an effective method.



From that link, Devin...

*"Even if a man pulls out in time, pregnancy can still happen. Some experts believe that pre-ejaculate, or pre-cum, can pick up enough sperm left in the urethra from a previous ejaculation to cause pregnancy."*

Under "How Effective Is Withdrawal?"


----------



## cyril v (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.guttmacher.org/pubs/journals/reprints/Contraception79-407-410.pdf
Sex Study: Pull Out Withdrawal Method Rivals Condoms, Better Than No Birth Control - ABC News
Withdrawal Method Sex Positions - AskMen.com
Withdrawal Method of Birth Control. - Clinical Reference Systems | HighBeam Research - FREE trial

I guess I'm nuts? Scientific research seems to agree. 


Rick said:


> From that link, Devin...
> 
> *"Even if a man pulls out in time, pregnancy can still happen. Some experts believe that pre-ejaculate, or pre-cum, can pick up enough sperm left in the urethra from a previous ejaculation to cause pregnancy."*
> 
> Under "How Effective Is Withdrawal?"



Thats not quite right actually.. nobody ever said it was 100% effective. The only effective birth control method would be completely removing ovaries.

Pregnancy can also occur with condoms, the pill, nuva ring, etc etc... theres a chance of pregnancy with just about every birth except for completely pulling out the ovaries. Hell, my boss got a vasectomy and still got his wife pregnant.. lol'

Also heres a few quotes from your link..

"_...pre-ejaculate does NOT actually contain sperm in and of itself but can pick up leftover sperm from the man's urethra from previous ejaculations. The chances are *EXTREMELY LOW* low that a woman gets pregnant from pre-ejaculate. But, this does not mean there is NO chance a woman can get pregnant from pre-ejaculate._"

"_What these scientific findings suggest is that precum either does NOT contain sperm AT ALL, or that there is so little that the chances of pregnancy are very VERY low. *The chances are not eliminated but they are so low that becoming pregnant from pre-cum easily becomes urban myth.*_"


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 7, 2010)

Rick, I'll beat you up


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2010)

^


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 7, 2010)

How the hell did this turn into sex ed. 101?

As for Jones, yeah, she's being a turd about it, but he went there, now he has to deal with it. Although you'd have thought he'd have enough money to pay her to keep her clothes on. Ew.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 7, 2010)

omg this thread. 


im in the "profile got hacked" boat.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 7, 2010)

InTheRavensName said:


> How the hell did this turn into sex ed. 101?
> 
> As for Jones, yeah, she's being a turd about it, but he went there, now he has to deal with it. Although you'd have thought he'd have enough money to pay her to keep her clothes on. Ew.



Sorry about that, but I didn't quite like Highgains' condescending tone when he has nothing to back up anything he's saying. The only articles I think he could find to say the opposite of what I said would be christian literature.

Anyways, I'd bet my left nut that she makes waaay more money than him.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 7, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> omg this thread.
> 
> 
> im in the "profile got hacked" boat.



I think that was in response to the post she made right before that, which said "I lied. I'm fat, not pregnant. But Howard really still is a dirtbag.  had to get him back somehow!
about 4 hours ago via TweetDeck"


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 7, 2010)

Wait, why are we arguing about pulling out? If she's a fucking porn star, she should have just taken it in the ass.

EDIT: ... and on that note:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 7, 2010)

Why is this in General Music Discussion?

Some dude, knocked up a pornstar. Even if that dude is a singer in a band, this sure isn't a musical discussion.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why is this in General Music Discussion?
> 
> Some dude, knocked up a pornstar. Even if that dude is a singer in a band, this sure isn't a musical discussion.



Unless it was recorded to use for samples.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 7, 2010)

cyril v said:


> No, but seriously.. lets see some links actually since you think you know everything. If anything most modern research has shown that it's at least 95% effective if done correctly. Now, I'm not sure if you've had sex before, but even the slightest bit of cognitive swagger tells exactly why this should be common sense.
> 
> I mean, if you want to be a dick about it, at least provide a link to some of your scientific research you've seen to back up your statement, because I can certainly find relevant links myself.
> 
> ...





cyril v said:


> Sorry about that, but I didn't quite like Highgains' condescending tone when he has nothing to back up anything he's saying. The only articles I think he could find to say the opposite of what I said would be christian literature.
> 
> Anyways, I'd bet my left nut that she makes waaay more money than him.



Government-run website on the topic:

Birth Control Methods << Frequently Asked Questions << womenshealth.gov



> How effective is withdrawal as a birth control method?
> Not very! Withdrawal is when a man takes his penis out of a woman&#8217;s vagina (or &#8220;pulls out&#8221 before he ejaculates, or has an orgasm. This stops the sperm from going to the egg. &#8220;Pulling out&#8221; can be hard for a man to do. It takes a lot of self-control.
> 
> Even if you use withdrawal, sperm can be released before the man pulls out. When a man&#8217;s penis first becomes erect, pre-ejaculate fluid may be on the tip of the penis. This fluid has sperm in it. So you could still get pregnant.



While there appears to be differing opinions as to if there actually is any sperm in pre-ejaculate fluid (within the scientific community, not my opinion) it's widely considered not an effective form of contraception, including government websites. That's all I'm saying, you can call me condescending but again there are younger guys on this site (not going to bother looking it up but there was a thead in the lounge about a kid who knocked up some chick who was receiving AWFUL birth control advice from a lot of ill-informed folks on the forum, trying to avoid that happening again ) so I'd rather not see them take an opinion that is not shared throughout the community as fact.  I'm not saying it CAN'T stop a girl from getting pregnant, I'm saying it's not a sure thing, i.e. it's not an effective form of contraception.  

This thread has gone way OT, the focus should get back onto the real topic of Howard supposedly knocking up a less-than-attractive (IMO) porn star. 




MaxOfMetal said:


> Why is this in General Music Discussion?
> 
> Some dude, knocked up a pornstar. Even if that dude is a singer in a band, this sure isn't a musical discussion.




THIS!!! Mods, please move the thread to OT!  Not really general music discussion when it's tabloid drama anyways.


----------



## Origin (Mar 7, 2010)

Probably fake, and fuck her. Howard and Adam should throw her down some stairs, no whorespawn!


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 7, 2010)

I feel so sorry for that kid... given her actions, she's clearly not ready to even think about having a kid. Having a baby as a means to get back at a guy for whatever reason (she did have sex with him, so she must've liked him at some point...right?), is probably the worst reason possible.

Whether or not Howard cheated on his wife almost becomes irrelevant in comparison to the shit she's doing. Shame on her!


----------



## cyril v (Mar 7, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Government-run website on the topic:



Just saying man, don't go around calling people idiotic virgins, because it seems like you're spreading just as much misinformation as the people in the thread you were referring to. That website is anything but scientific btw, just seems like a general resource for basic information based off of popular opinion. Opinion is BS, theres a good amount of idiots that still think the earth is flat, I'd place more value on the ideas based off of real research.



Origin said:


> Probably fake, and fuck her. Howard and Adam should throw her down some stairs, no whorespawn!



Lets hope it's fake, this would be terrible for both parties. You know damn well she'll end up doing prego porn.


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 7, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> This brings up a good point: how pathetic of a star-fucker is this chick? She bangs the (vastly inferior) replacement singer in a band who is way past their height of prominence and gets pregnant, and now she's ranting about how she's going to ruin the guy's life.



oh come on, that band sucked ASS until Howard joined, have you ever heard Howard's old band Blood Has Been Shed? that shit was better than any era of KSE has been Jesse Leach was fuckawful, as was his next band


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 7, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Unless it was recorded to use for samples.



a'la Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## datalore (Mar 7, 2010)

Who cares? I don't see how this could possibly be relevant to anyone other than the parties involved. If there's a paternity dispute, be adults and get a test done.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 7, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> This brings up a good point: how pathetic of a star-fucker is this chick? She bangs the (vastly inferior) replacement singer in a band who is way past their height of prominence and gets pregnant, and now she's ranting about how she's going to ruin the guy's life.





EliNoPants said:


> oh come on, that band sucked ASS until Howard joined, have you ever heard Howard's old band Blood Has Been Shed? that shit was better than any era of KSE has been Jesse Leach was fuckawful, as was his next band



This. I wasn't going so far as to say the band sucked ass, cause I like Leech era KSE, but there's no way in hell, in any way, shape or form that Howard is an inferior singer to Jesse. I'll add too that the shows I've been to of theirs (and I've seen them every time they've been in the Dallas area since they played with Dragonforce and Chimaira), they are far from past their height of prominence.


----------



## JeffTD (Mar 7, 2010)

After seeing KsE with Phil last night, I'm 100% convinced that Howard was the worst thing to happen to that band, and Phil needs to join permanently.


----------



## Origin (Mar 7, 2010)

cyril v said:


> Lets hope it's fake, this would be terrible for both parties. You know damn well she'll end up doing prego porn.



...OH GOD YOU'RE RIGHT >_< Now I REALLY hope it's bullshit.

I love Howard's voice, he has a very powerful clean range, I don't see why people bitch about him so much. It's like watching Megadeth and Metallica fans yell at each other, they're both good singers, come on and shut up..


----------



## cyril v (Mar 7, 2010)

JeffTD said:


> After seeing KsE with Phil last night, I'm 100% convinced that Howard was the worst thing to happen to that band, and Phil needs to join permanently.



while they're at it, they should pull Oli Herbert as a 3rd guitarist.. 

A little wishful thinking never hurt anybody, lol


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 7, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> she did have sex with him, so she must've liked him at some point...right?



Let's not jump to conclusions now!


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 7, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> This. I wasn't going so far as to say the band sucked ass, cause I like Leech era KSE, but there's no way in hell, in any way, shape or form that Howard is an inferior singer to Jesse. I'll add too that the shows I've been to of theirs (and I've seen them every time they've been in the Dallas area since they played with Dragonforce and Chimaira), they are far from past their height of prominence.



I just don't like Howard's voice. At all. Maybe he can hit notes better than Jesse, but there's way too much Opera Man in there.

As far as KSE's prominence- I can't just help but see Alive or Just Breathing as being a lot like Korn's Life is Peachy- sure, they they still put out music that people like, but after that album their influence on other bands was more important than their own output. In a way, they're still big, in another, not so much.


----------



## vlover (Mar 7, 2010)

So a rock star got a porn star preggers and he quit his band because of it?

And i always thought he was in the closet


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2010)

JeffTD said:


> After seeing KsE with Phil last night, I'm 100% convinced that Howard was the worst thing to happen to that band, and Phil needs to join permanently.


I definitely agree with you man, Howard is not great live at all, how much he has led to the change in sound is up to debate though.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 7, 2010)

you know what's fucked up...
i saw howard jones playing a stadium with KSE earlier this summer
i saw jesse last night playing a tiny dive bar last night with empire shall fall


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 8, 2010)

I think Jesse is INFINITELY superior to Howard. Killswitch Engage 2.0 sounds like big fucking drama machine with formulaic writing, while Killswitch with Jesse sounded fucking killer. My 2 cents. 

And the drama will get even bigger now. Ouch.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 8, 2010)

Meh, he is a crap singer in a (post-Jesse) epically crap band. And if you look up the thread about meeting your musical idols, you will see that a lot of people think that he seems like an asshole. Maybe it's fake, maybe it's karma, who knows.


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2010)

vlover said:


> So a rock star got a porn star preggers and he quit his band because of it?



Yeah, really.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 8, 2010)

She is a pornstar. Who's to say that it's not one of the hundreds of dudes shes been boning for the last 4 months. Odds are in favor of Howard for it not being his kid. But then again she seemd to be quite bitchy about it and might have set him up in the first place.


----------



## phantom911 (Mar 8, 2010)

JeffTD said:


> After seeing KsE with Phil last night, I'm 100% convinced that Howard was the worst thing to happen to that band, and Phil needs to join permanently.



He really gets the crowd goin' way more, and seems to be into the music more than when Jones performs imo


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2010)

So a "thick" porn-starlet known for doing interracial scenes with cream-pies was supposedly knocked up by a black singer of a metal band. 

Oh yeah, this is 100% true.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 8, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> she did have sex with him, so she must've liked him at some point...right?



John, I thought you understood women better than that


----------



## Variant (Mar 8, 2010)

Note to self:

*1. Vasectomy*

*2. Tour*


----------



## Auyard (Mar 8, 2010)

Variant said:


> Note to self:
> 
> *1. Vasectomy*
> 
> *2. Tour*


----------



## leandroab (Mar 8, 2010)

Variant said:


> Note to self:
> 
> *1. Vasectomy*
> 
> *2. Tour*




Howard Jones' version:

*1. Tour*

*2. Oh shit, oh shit, oh shit

3. **Vasectomy

4. Adulterate procedure date


*


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2010)

vlover said:


> So a rock star got a porn star preggers and he quit his band because of it?



He didn't quit, he's just not on this tour.


----------



## Origin (Mar 8, 2010)

I like Howard, flame on


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2010)

I do too.


----------

